# Der Teufel im Weibe 1X



## Akrueger100 (19 Juni 2013)




----------



## UTux (19 Juni 2013)

In der "Regel" hilft da auch kein Exorzist mehr.


----------



## Punisher (20 Juni 2013)

UTux schrieb:


> In der "Regel" hilft da auch kein Exorzist mehr.



In der Regel trugen die Germanen rote Bärte.


----------



## krawutz (20 Juni 2013)

Da muss man wohl auch den Spruch "Soll dich doch der Teufel holen" oder "Geh zum Teufel" neu bewerten.


----------

